# Server Porn, Hardware Porn, SSD Porn, or CPU Porn? Provided for your entertainment...



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy Friday! Fresh inbound shipment received a few minutes ago, awaiting to be built and prepared for that production life.

Server Porn, Hardware Porn, SSD Porn, CPU Porn - whatever you want to call it, some of us geeks here believe this is better than regular porn.



A mix of brand new E5-2620v3 processors & Intel S3710 Enterprise SSD's.



Motherboards waiting to be placed in their natural habitat



Adaptec RAID controllers



16GB DIMM's and a hint of 1TB Seagate Constellation ES.3 Enterprise HDD's 



Oh, yeah - Intel SSD's designed for datacenter environments! 800GB Intel S3710 Enterprise SSD. S3710's, because our clients know the meaning of quality 



Another view of the E5-2620v3's



We're just getting started, our techs have a lot more unboxing and server building to do!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 26, 2015)

I want my hands to touch those!


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jun 26, 2015)

I can even smell that fresh plastic.....


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (Jun 26, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> I want my hands to touch those!


 Wait for Monday, more stuff coming in including 112x 32GB DDR4 sticks *drool* RAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 26, 2015)

QuadraNet.Dustin said:


> Wait for Monday, more stuff coming in including 112x 32GB DDR4 sticks *drool* RAMMMMMMMMMM


Can't wait!  

I love it when people post hardware pics.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 26, 2015)

Show more pics of that last 3 unopened boxes!! awesome!!


----------



## WSWD (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## telephone (Jun 26, 2015)

@QuadraNet_Adam What builds are those for?


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 27, 2015)

dam nice.. i'll take that box.. that box.. that box too... oh and that one


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 27, 2015)

If you feel like your in the giving mode Adam/Dustin.. make sure to slide a S3710 in my rack so I can "try it out"  hehe


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 27, 2015)

@QuadraNet_Adam & @QuadraNet.Dustin, those look NICE!


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 27, 2015)

That's not porn, get it right!!!

They still have clothes on...


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jun 27, 2015)

@ QuadraNet_Adam do you mange your data centre your self?


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2015)

I need a cigarette now.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jun 27, 2015)

It all looks... so... good!



Geek said:


> I need a cigarette now.


I'm lighting one right now


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't have much to show at the moment, but soon I'll have some nice goodies  

My RPI2:



My GTX 970 (mini-itx):


----------



## trewq (Jun 27, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> My GTX 970 (mini-itx):


This one interests me. Could you please share some more info on it?


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 27, 2015)

Sure, see this page. I bought mine from Komplett.se: this link. It costs about $420 from that place, I'm sure it's a lot cheaper elsewhere around the world...

Great little card, handles everything I've thrown at it so far. I should have bought two  :wub: 



trewq said:


> This one interests me. Could you please share some more info on it?


----------



## trewq (Jun 27, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Sure, see this page. I bought mine from Komplett.se: this link. It costs about $420 from that place, I'm sure it's a lot cheaper elsewhere around the world...
> 
> Great little card, handles everything I've thrown at it so far. I should have bought two  :wub:


Oh... I'd been drinking last night and for some reason thought you had but that graphics card on a mini-itx motherboard and it was a little ultraportable PC... My bad...


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 27, 2015)

LOL. No problem


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 28, 2015)

@QuadraNet_Adam @QuadraNet.Dustin Got anymore porn to share?


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 30, 2015)

Since you asked for it @Chris Miller, here are some more quick pictures that I just took of our latest shipment received today. This has been provided by me directly to your computer screen for your enjoyment and entertainment! 



New inbound shipment



Another new shipment received today...



800GB Intel S3710 Enterprise SSD's are getting prepared by our provisioning team



Hard drive failure? Ain't no body got time for that. RAID - because not everyone likes to live life dangerously 



Heatsinks for days!



Gotta love the 32 GB DIMM's! Can you feel the power from there?



32GB DDR4 RAM...



Stacked DDR4 RAM



Po..po..po.. POWER!!!! These are going to be some mean machines!


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 30, 2015)

If any of you guys are interested to see more please let me know - we still have a lot of unboxing to do as you can already tell... if there is enough demand for my #serverporn service, I can continue to do my best to share more pics with you guys as time allows. But this should be more than enough for now?
 
In addition let me know if there is anything else you guys would like to see from a datacenter's perspective... we operate our own datacenters so whether you'd like to see more server pictures or if you'd like to see something datacenter related - just ask, we have an open ear. We are also open to suggestions on what YOU would like to see on our YouTube channel. Your feedback is important and every request will be taken into consideration!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jun 30, 2015)

There is no such thing as too much #serverporn


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 30, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> There is no such thing as too much #serverporn


You sir are correct! You can never have enough server porn! @QuadraNet_Adam Keep it coming!


----------



## clarity (Jun 30, 2015)

I would love to see more. It's hard to beat seeing someone else's shiny new things.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 23, 2015)

Since you guys asked for it, here's our latest inbound shipment, 40x E3-1241v3 servers!




Intel Xeon E3-1241v3 Processors




Stacked (front view)



Stacked (back view)



We only use enterprise drives! Seagate Constellation ES.3 HDD's



More HDD love! Fun fact: Did you know the Seagate Constellation ES.3's have 128MB of cache?



Hot-Swap Trays



Hot-Swap Chassis allows you to replace drives without downtime



RAM





Heat sinks 



RAM and Heat Sinks



Enough said


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 23, 2015)

dude ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh man that is beautiful. Best thing ive seen today.


----------



## drmike (Jul 24, 2015)

What us vpsBoard folks don't get any Melissa in the server porn stack?  Babes and boards, fun in the racks.


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 24, 2015)

What a showoff!.... But really like to hold some of them ..... We are also expecting some of the hardwares soon .. Will share pics.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 24, 2015)

Personally I love the servers and hardware smell too. I do not know this considered a illness? Thank you @*QuadraNet_Adam*


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 24, 2015)

I would say post some more but I am quickly running out of tissues. 

P.S MOOOORREEEEE PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 25, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> P.S MOOOORREEEEE PLEASE!!!!!!!



and by more please he means just put more of those parts in a to-go box


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 25, 2015)

trewq said:


> k0nsl said:
> 
> 
> > [FONT= 'times new roman']Sure, see this page. I bought mine from Komplett.se: this link. It costs about $420 from that place, I'm sure it's a lot cheaper elsewhere around the world...[/FONT]
> ...


LOL

Don't drink and post!  

Kidding I used to do that all the time.

*Edit:* Wow... I guess blast from the past for me since I thought those were more recent comments than I thought.


----------

